
Israel co claims to have a 100% defense.Offers $200K to anyone who can hack it - ForFreedom
https://www.cyber20.com/
======
Benjamin_Dobell
> _\- Our challenge includes computers and servers, configured for file
> sharing_

> _-No other special configuration: no firewall and no antivirus or other
> defense programs are installed_

> _\- The only defense mechanism is Cyber 2.0 in System_

> _\- Hackers will gain access to the network via a Wi-Fi access point_

> _\- They will also receive the admin user name and password for each of the
> computer and servers participating in the challenge_

The news video on the page also says hackers were given just 5 hours on site.

How does this compare to other security challenges? 5 hours seems like a very
short amount of time to me. No doubt someone genuinely interested in hacking
your corporate network is going to put more than 5 hours effort it.

------
theredbox
Israeli startups are always over confident about everything. They have a track
record of delivering but also making bogus claims like this.

------
tomglynch
It's a pretty shitty looking website considering the confidence. Maybe there's
just nothing to actually hack.

------
viach
They don't really expect it to happen, don't they?

------
yreg
Offering bounties for hacking your system is a good idea.

Claiming to be unhackable seems dishonest. How would they know?

